
The Tech Generalist Dilemma - Are You a New or a True Generalist? - epi0Bauqu
http://www.charleshudson.net/?p=460
======
gaius
" if you don’t write code, aren’t a finance expert, or don’t do sales, you are
probably in the generalist pool"

The attitude that "I don't know how to do anything useful so I should be in
charge" is a major problem throughout the tech industry.

